# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Exemple complet site JSP et MySql en utilisant eclipse et tomcat

## bluerequin

Bjour je suis dbutant au domaine JSP/Servlet et j'aime avoir un exemple pour commencer une connaissance en JSP, actuellement j'utilise Eclipse et MySql et j'aime aussi s'avoir comment lier les servlets avec les pages JSP et merci d'avence ::):

----------


## khattat

Bonjour,
ici tu peut tlcharger un tutoriel sur "Servlets et pages JSP avec Eclipse et Tomcat".

----------

